# Full Length Album AION Available for Download! Melodic heaviness. Nukes. Long Songs!



## Rational Gaze (Apr 18, 2012)

AION | Lithium Dawn

We cannot believe this record is finally finished, but alas, here we are. I cannot say how happy I am to share this stuff with you guys. It's been a dream of mine and everyone involved to release this for several years, and despite my own doubts of the possibility of release, we finished it, Taylor mastered it, and we'd like to give it out. I just want everyone to hear it, and hopefully enjoy it as much as I enjoyed creating it. As I have mentioned before, it's parts Tool-Meshuggah-Tesseract-Opeth-Porcupine Tree-and a wee bit of my history with Korn-Deftones and some other childhood bands 

Several of these songs have been around from as far back as 2005, and are in ways reworked, improved (in the case of Soar, this is its 14th iteration). I have gone through self-learning how to record with some shitty Korn covers way back in 2003, and put the pieces together as I went along the way. I still have to learn a lot, and people like you have helped me SO much, and I cannot begin to tell you all how incredibly grateful I am for all that I have learned in this wonderful community. But enough with the story. Please download the album, share it with friends, and if you like it, LIKE us on Facebook, and let everyone know we exist! 

Cheers! 

~Ondrej

The record also comes with a little digital booklet if you download the full thing. Our bassist Jens worked really hard on it 

(Also, since I'm a huge fan of listening to albums front to back, make sure you can do that at some point with this one. It would make me extremely happy  )

1. Cataclysm 03:30
2. Status 02:51
3. Perpetual Loss 08:18
4. Soar (Through the Ash and Fire) 05:30
5. Freefall 09:15
6. Oblivion 05:25
7. Destroyer 07:27
8. The Price, Part I 05:16
9. The Price, Part II 03:06
10. The Price, Part III 05:02
11. Rust 06:30
12. A Stellar Paroxysm 03:42

Also, I have seen some interest with financially supporting our little music excursion, so here is a donate link for those that appreciate what we are doing. The album will be available on Amazon and iTunes in a few days as well if you want to go that route. Thanks so much guys. This means everything to us.

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=Q2FWPPH9PUWM8


----------



## SageK (Apr 18, 2012)

YES!


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 18, 2012)

Currently putting on my iPod to take with me to Uni...

Will sit down when I get home with a beer and listen to the whole thing properly...

Fuck though, Cataclysm is so fucking good... I'm so excited for what comes next right now!


----------



## flint757 (Apr 18, 2012)

I didn't realize you were putting it up for free I was well on my way to paying for it. Guess I'll have to settle on a donation when I get the chance. Cheers!!! And i'll definitely listen to it front to back.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 18, 2012)

flint757 said:


> I didn't realize you were putting it up for free I was well on my way to paying for it. Guess I'll have to settle on a donation when I get the chance. Cheers!!! And i'll definitely listen to it front to back.



To be honest, we didn't anticipate that people actually wanted to PAY for it hahaha. We are working on iTunes and Amazon deals at the moment so I'll update this as soon as I can. We're trying to give people as many options as possible. Thanks man!


----------



## flint757 (Apr 18, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> To be honest, we didn't anticipate that people actually wanted to PAY for it hahaha. We are working on iTunes and Amazon deals at the moment so I'll update this as soon as I can. We're trying to give people as many options as possible. Thanks man!



Sounds good. Amazon would work great for me, not a huge fan of paypal.


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 18, 2012)

so happy for you pal cant wait to spin this later.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 18, 2012)

Lyrics are up as well guys.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 19, 2012)

Had a chance for a good listen man.


Really liking it.


----------



## Volteau (Apr 19, 2012)

Downloaded! I also didn't anticipate this would be out for free. Honestly though, I believe it wouldn't have frenzied anyone if you straight up sold it, seeing the amount of time spent on this album. It has a "big band" type sound/production/content. But anyway! I will paypal as soon as I get back from work.

Any chance you guys will place the lyrics within the digital booklet? Just a thought.

Cheers,

Volt

P.S. iTunes is pretty great. Had a friend that put together this little acoustic project, recorded it in a month, put the "sounds like" a bunch of famous artists, and the next month received a 4k check in the mail from them. Fun.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 19, 2012)

Volteau said:


> Downloaded! I also didn't anticipate this would be out for free. Honestly though, I believe it wouldn't have frenzied anyone if you straight up sold it, seeing the amount of time spent on this album. It has a "big band" type sound/production/content. But anyway! I will paypal as soon as I get back from work.
> 
> Any chance you guys will place the lyrics within the digital booklet? Just a thought.
> 
> ...



We are working on all this stuff, but basically couldn't keep the load in our pants so-to-speak. The second I got this from Taylor, we needed to put it out. We felt like a bunch of impatient little children. Jens is working on the full lyrics booklet at the moment, but free time is at a premium right now so I guess it will be included soonish? Either way, hopefully the stuff picks up some steam and people will enjoy it. The Amazon and iTunes links will be up shortly, as we are aggregating through CD-Baby, so the second that happens, I'm posting it  

Thanks for the enthusiasm guys. I hope this doesn't get lost in the thread maze too soon.


----------



## Volteau (Apr 19, 2012)

Just heard the whole album on the most expensive headset I could find (a Roland $300 set). I am a now a huge fan! Perfect in every way. Thank you for this.


----------



## DeKay (Apr 19, 2012)

This is amazing man. Thanks for the private message invite to this thread. I instantly downloaded it!


----------



## flint757 (Apr 19, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> We are working on all this stuff, but basically couldn't keep the load in our pants so-to-speak. The second I got this from Taylor, we needed to put it out. We felt like a bunch of impatient little children. Jens is working on the full lyrics booklet at the moment, but free time is at a premium right now so I guess it will be included soonish? Either way, hopefully the stuff picks up some steam and people will enjoy it. The Amazon and iTunes links will be up shortly, as we are aggregating through CD-Baby, so the second that happens, I'm posting it
> 
> Thanks for the enthusiasm guys. I hope this doesn't get lost in the thread maze too soon.



Any chance on a hard copy release or all digital?


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 19, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Any chance on a hard copy release or all digital?



We have set up an account with cd-baby, and a bit further down the line, we might release digipacks through them if the demand is high enough. But given that this is all self-funded, we're holding off for the moment. But it sure would be great to hold a physical album of this in my hands. And a bit surreal


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 19, 2012)

DeKay said:


> This is amazing man. Thanks for the private message invite to this thread. I instantly downloaded it!



Thanks my man  Let us know what you think


----------



## Larcher (Apr 19, 2012)

This is damn good !


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 19, 2012)

One of the finest original works by N unsigned band this year! Really, this is really well done!


----------



## Eclectic (Apr 19, 2012)

This is awesome...


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 19, 2012)

Just downloaded this after a quick listen. Sounds AWESOME so far!!!


----------



## WidekMusic (Apr 19, 2012)

Incredible album, love it! You guys gonna be big ! 

Also mixing on this album is PERFECT.

Cheers!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Apr 19, 2012)

Man, this sounds really great. If you don't mind my asking, what did you use to record the vocals? They're very clear but sit so nicely in the mix. Awesome!


----------



## Volteau (Apr 19, 2012)

To add to the top question, what guitars were used? Amps?


----------



## arsenic (Apr 19, 2012)

Amazing. Was gonna buy it, then I realized it was free.  Will look onto that donation link.
Great job!


----------



## Michael T (Apr 19, 2012)

AWESOME. Very nice production. Great job guys !!


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, I'm on my third listen through at the moment, its proving to be a very nice soundtrack to Mass Effect 3 

Love the chunkiness of the guitar tone and really sits vibe-wise in that territory that Tool, Porcupine Tree, Opeth & Pink Floyd fill for me. I need to sit down with the lyrics and go over some of it.

Really nice release and the first DIY release I've really listened to from a full band that seemed as good or better than corporate-backed music. Excellent job guys, I'm really impressed and you've given me tons of inspiration for my own eventual DIY concept album.

If I had a criticism, the vocals are a bit uneven and in parts don't sit wuite right in the mix to my ears, but that's a seriously minor criticism; this is the best album I've heard from anyone unsigned and I really feel like all the time you spent on it shines through in the overall product's polish and depth.

I can't impress how impressive I find this album and the effort.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 19, 2012)

Speculum Speculorum said:


> Man, this sounds really great. If you don't mind my asking, what did you use to record the vocals? They're very clear but sit so nicely in the mix. Awesome!





Volteau said:


> To add to the top question, what guitars were used? Amps?



Well, to put it simply, I don't have anything special. The entire album was recorded with a PodStudio UX2 and PodFarm2. I've never really had any "real" gear so I've always had to learn to use what I had to its fullest potential. 

The rhythm guitars are quad tracked. I melded a very basic "djent" tone fairly heavy on the bass/treble, and an extremely proggy, mid heavy tone with low gain together. In some parts, where I play the low E string, I will actually layer another double tracking in parts, making it a 6-tracked rhythm tone haha. There were some e-bow parts too, and some crazy fucked up patches that I made one night when I was under the influence of various substances 

The guitar I used was the Agile Intrepid 828 exclusively and for bass I used a Schecter Studio 6. Again, the gear that I could afford at the time. Everything is recorded direct. No amps. I used PodFarm in stand alone and routed it into Sonar so I didn't have to have a bunch of instances open.

For the vocals, I tried several microphones, but the best one? Good ol' Sm57, again going into the UX2. This a pic of me trackin' the vox. Nothing but a simple pop filter, a sound reflexion filter, and a comforter suspended off my ceiling fan with some clothing pins to soak up the reverb. 







Also a pic of my very basic studio setup. Again, nothing fancy.






And a lot of the sound is post-production and spending hours and hours after work each day for several years getting it right, and being ridiculously frustrated for the longest time. I'm craving to get my hands on some better gear soon. I want a Carvin 8 string and some interfaces that don't look like they came out of a toystore 

But I'm glad you all like.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 19, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> Well, I'm on my third listen through at the moment, its proving to be a very nice soundtrack to Mass Effect 3
> 
> Love the chunkiness of the guitar tone and really sits vibe-wise in that territory that Tool, Porcupine Tree, Opeth & Pink Floyd fill for me. I need to sit down with the lyrics and go over some of it.
> 
> ...



Dude, thank you so much. I'm dying to hear some more detailed impressions from people. It's like the waiting period for this that I'm new to, and I need to hear this reviewed by someone. It's driving me nuts hahaha. Thank you so much for taking the time to check this out  A good chunk of the songs were fleshed out and re-recorded while I was in heavy Mass Effect 2 mode as well so that might have some subconscious effect on it too. Cheers man.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 20, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> Well, to put it simply, I don't have anything special. The entire album was recorded with a PodStudio UX2 and PodFarm2. I've never really had any "real" gear so I've always had to learn to use what I had to its fullest potential.
> 
> The rhythm guitars are quad tracked. I melded a very basic "djent" tone fairly heavy on the bass/treble, and an extremely proggy, mid heavy tone with low gain together. In some parts, where I play the low E string, I will actually layer another double tracking in parts, making it a 6-tracked rhythm tone haha. There were some e-bow parts too, and some crazy fucked up patches that I made one night when I was under the influence of various substances
> 
> The guitar I used was the Agile Intrepid 828 exclusively and for bass I used a Schecter Studio 6. Again, the gear that I could afford at the time. Everything is recorded direct. No amps. I used PodFarm in stand alone and routed it into Sonar so I didn't have to have a bunch of instances open.



Man that is so awesome to read that you used such minimalist equipment. Between you and Sithu Aye you're really showing that you don't need to spend a fortune to get great results.


----------



## Volteau (Apr 20, 2012)

Didn't know Agiles could sound like that :S. Anyway, I got a couple of friends hooked on this album. Every time I see their msn status it says they are listening to x song from you guys, so that's cool. 

BTW, the voice on Status and Perpetual Loss are lower in volume than in Soar. Was that on purpose? Sounds great, but I'm just curious I guess.


----------



## wasteband (Apr 20, 2012)

Amazing stuff, love the whole atmosphere of the whole album. Can't wait to hear future stuff!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 20, 2012)

Volteau said:


> Didn't know Agiles could sound like that :S. Anyway, I got a couple of friends hooked on this album. Every time I see their msn status it says they are listening to x song from you guys, so that's cool.
> 
> BTW, the voice on Status and Perpetual Loss are lower in volume than in Soar. Was that on purpose? Sounds great, but I'm just curious I guess.



As it goes, Soar was the "problem" song. I actually discovered huge mix issues with it after Taylor mastered it. Not of his doing, but of mine pre-master, as I think I was in this weird rush and just didn't hear mistakes anymore by the time I handed off to him. So it's like 3 in the morning, and I have to do a quick mix adjustment. Drums were too loud, etc. Left Taylor's at 5:20am. That song was a mess. The vocals for it were also done over a year ago, and I really like how they sounded compared to a re-tracked version. There were a lot of variables with the song. It got to the point where if I tweaked it anymore, it would lose what made it sound the way it did in the first place, and I really wanted to avoid that for the sake of time, and my own sanity haha.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 20, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> As it goes, Soar was the "problem" song. I actually discovered huge mix issues with it after Taylor mastered it. Not of his doing, but of mine pre-master, as I think I was in this weird rush and just didn't hear mistakes anymore by the time I handed off to him. So it's like 3 in the morning, and I have to do a quick mix adjustment. Drums were too loud, etc. Left Taylor's at 5:20am. That song was a mess. The vocals for it were also done over a year ago, and I really like how they sounded compared to a re-tracked version. There were a lot of variables with the song. It got to the point where if I tweaked it anymore, it would lose what made it sound the way it did in the first place, and I really wanted to avoid that for the sake of time, and my own sanity haha.



I get that 

My band when i was in high school rigged some weird setups to pull off recording and as far as my playing goes it got to the point where I was like fuck it, good enough


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 20, 2012)

its so good. on my fourth listen.


----------



## Antenna (Apr 20, 2012)

Perfection from start to finish!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 20, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> Well, to put it simply, I don't have anything special. The entire album was recorded with a PodStudio UX2 and PodFarm2. I've never really had any "real" gear so I've always had to learn to use what I had to its fullest potential.
> 
> The rhythm guitars are quad tracked. I melded a very basic "djent" tone fairly heavy on the bass/treble, and an extremely proggy, mid heavy tone with low gain together. In some parts, where I play the low E string, I will actually layer another double tracking in parts, making it a 6-tracked rhythm tone haha. There were some e-bow parts too, and some crazy fucked up patches that I made one night when I was under the influence of various substances
> 
> ...




I use a UX1 direct into Sonar via POD FARM as well. I swear by it, and it's a breath of fresh air to see someone else achieve stellar results with it.


----------



## Nialzzz (Apr 20, 2012)

This album is absolutely fantastic. Very much what I expected hearing the teaser you put up. I think the time spent working on the material has been worth it. 

I get paid at the beginning of April. I'll be donating what I would have been happy to pay. Thank you for sharing buddy. You guys are very talented. I tend to want a follow up right away, but I'm more than happy to sink my teeth into this for a while... A long while I expect.


----------



## Ruins (Apr 20, 2012)

listening to this and reading the thread, man.. wow, respect! you managed to squish some good quality out of your equipment! 

i LOVE IT that the vocals are clean and the singer actually shows that he can sing rather than another wanna be a singer screaming dush.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2012)

Love it man, nice job


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks so much guys! Really, you all have no idea how much this means to us, to have people actually reacting to this music. It's everything I've dreamed of the past several years. It's a wonderful thing  Now if only the rest of the fuckers from the other thread would hurry up and listen already!


----------



## C2Aye (Apr 21, 2012)

Downloaded and giving it a listen right now! I'll post my capsule review after a listen or two


----------



## Rain (Apr 21, 2012)

I am pleasantly satisfied with this  You have earned my fan(ness?) or whatever it's called.


----------



## sh4z (Apr 21, 2012)

Great work! looking forward to hearing more from you guys!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 21, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> Downloaded and giving it a listen right now! I'll post my capsule review after a listen or two



Thanks dude, dying to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've only been able to listen to the first three songs, and they sounded FANTASTIC! I'm looking to giving the album a proper listen as soon as I can!

Something else that really caught my eye (though it isn't entirely related to the music itself) is how much soul you've put into this project and your reaction upon seeing how well-received your album has been. It makes me feel happy for you, and it's a really inspiring thing to see someone's dream come true!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 21, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> I've only been able to listen to the first three songs, and they sounded FANTASTIC! I'm looking to giving the album a proper listen as soon as I can!
> 
> Something else that really caught my eye (though it isn't entirely related to the music itself) is how much soul you've put into this project and your reaction upon seeing how well-received your album has been. It makes me feel happy for you, and it's a really inspiring thing to see someone's dream come true!



I appreciate that. It is so vindictive to have people actually pay attention and LISTEN to the music. There is nothing more wonderful to me than this, feeding off the reaction of others to something I love doing. It's worth all the work and blood/sweat/tears put into this. 

If you guys could please help spread the word as much as you can. This has been a wonderful beginning to our journey. We hope it continues


----------



## prh (Apr 21, 2012)

woah i somehow never realised that you on this forum were a guy from Lithium Dawn!  i remember hearing an old demo of yours on garageband.com haha. epic album man, listened to it a couple times so far and definitely going to listen more cos its fucking awesome! and i will try to give a more detailed 'review' when ive listened more, i know what you mean about wanting to hear specific thoughts when youve spent so many hours working on something

and i would love to get your vocals on a track or two at some point in the future if you're interested


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 21, 2012)

prh said:


> woah i somehow never realised that you on this forum were a guy from Lithium Dawn!  i remember hearing an old demo of yours on garageband.com haha. epic album man, listened to it a couple times so far and definitely going to listen more cos its fucking awesome! and i will try to give a more detailed 'review' when ive listened more, i know what you mean about wanting to hear specific thoughts when youve spent so many hours working on something
> 
> and i would love to get your vocals on a track or two at some point in the future if you're interested



Hey man, you have NO fucking clue how much I miss garageband. Their review system gave me so much feedback that I otherwise would not have garnered. I'm so glad you stuck around. That's awesome. I'm actually cheezing like an idiot at the moment haha. I really appreciate this. When someone says they gave the album multiple spins, I get giddy as shit. It's fantastic.

And the fact that you'd have me do a guest spot on a song or two? Absolutely. Please. Just say the word man. I completely dig your sound. That shit needs to come out immediately by the way. Just saying


----------



## prh (Apr 21, 2012)

haha garageband was sick. although it never quite got us famous like i thought it would 

and fuck yeah! once i finish this album (instrumental) i wanna do an EP and work with some vocalists so ill definitely be getting in touch


----------



## Rain (Apr 21, 2012)

This is amazing! I can definitely hear a really strong Tool influence in there  I love it!


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Apr 22, 2012)

I definitely hear a Tool/A Perfect Circle influence, especially in the vocals, and I like that a lot. It's like a really heavy, low-tuned version of that. Downloading now.


----------



## revclay (Apr 22, 2012)

I've listened through it twice so far and dig it a lot. I've said it before and I'll say it again: your voice is great. I am really looking forward to see how your voice progresses more than anything else. I also dig the drums a lot. Some of the grooves are really good and unique. All in all, this is really impressive no matter how it was recorded. Well done.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 22, 2012)

revclay said:


> I've listened through it twice so far and dig it a lot. I've said it before and I'll say it again: your voice is great. I am really looking forward to see how your voice progresses more than anything else. I also dig the drums a lot. Some of the grooves are really good and unique. All in all, this is really impressive no matter how it was recorded. Well done.



Thanks a lot dude. I'm interested to see how my voice progresses too haha. I'm trying to train it a bit more as I go along. Sing correctly, etc. Never been much of a screamer, don't plan to either. So...we'll see 

If any of you guys have got-djent accounts, we're trying to get a bit more footing on their site, so if you could become fans for us, that would help so much.


----------



## C2Aye (Apr 23, 2012)

So this is pretty much awesome 

It has everything I love about progressive music, the heavy bits, the soft bits and the album as a whole make sense together. Sometimes you get a conceptual album when the songs just don't go together or you can't imagine the narrative from the flow but here everything makes sense, everything clicks. I love the more mellow style of it all; parts of it are aggressive but never overly so. The production is fantastic and your vocals are great!

Thanks for sharing dude, awesome album! (And the first one I've seen here with vocals, since it was Gru and Halcyon the other guys releasing stuff)


----------



## xfilth (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome, downloading


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, so now I've listened to the entire thing... This is incredible. It's hard to put into words. I can definitely tell apart all the different influences (did I hear some Liquid Tension Experiment and/or John Petrucci at some points, or am I just crazy? ). But you guys convey an overall atmosphere that's rather unique. I honestly can't quite put my finger on it, but I really found this to be a very refreshing record, and it was really interesting to listen to. Beautiful melodies, great and coherent changes, and some very groovy rhythms. Congratulations man! I look forward to hearing more from you guys


----------



## woundinsociety (Apr 23, 2012)

After about ten plus listens I've decided that this is one of my favorite releases of the year. Aggressive with a certain temperament about it, everything blends together to have an incredible outcome. I love how you guys use the same kind of ambiences throughout different tracks.. it really helps to glue the album together. I remember listening to Perpetual Loss on the Garageband back in the day and it totally blew me away... especially the last three minutes or so. Id have that portion of the song stuck in my head for days! And just a final note... I can't express how impressed I am with the mix especially with the type of equipment used. Totally awesome can't wait to hear more in the future.

I've been mentioning you guys to my buddies like crazy... I wish you the best!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 23, 2012)

God you guys are awesome. Long, insanely arduous day at work and I come home to these comments, and I just have a huge grin on my face. So totally worth it  Thanks for your enthusiasm and appreciation. It really gives us something to strive towards. You guys are great! 

~Ondrej


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 24, 2012)

woundinsociety said:


> After about ten plus listens I've decided that this is one of my favorite releases of the year. Aggressive with a certain temperament about it, everything blends together to have an incredible outcome. I love how you guys use the same kind of ambiences throughout different tracks.. it really helps to glue the album together. I remember listening to Perpetual Loss on the Garageband back in the day and it totally blew me away... especially the last three minutes or so. Id have that portion of the song stuck in my head for days! And just a final note... I can't express how impressed I am with the mix especially with the type of equipment used. Totally awesome can't wait to hear more in the future.
> 
> I've been mentioning you guys to my buddies like crazy... I wish you the best!



Man, this one blows me away the most. Ten times?! Sheeeeit. Can I shake your hand/give you a bro hug? Haha. I'm already planning ahead in my mind, since we've been working on this record for such a long time. I tried to stray away from writing any new material until I was truly finished with this, but there are hundreds of ideas that I have compiled over the years. 

We were originally going to play some shows this year, but Matt and I have found some internships in places that we really would like to get some footing in, so we're going to put that on hold and maybe do some stuff towards the end of the year. So while that's all going on during the summer, I will most likely be sitting down and writing the first real pieces of new music I've written in ages.  I might also throw up some of the OOOOLD versions of these songs. Like shitty, Fruity Loop drums, crappy EQ's, the whole deal 

Thanks for the words man.


----------



## MJS (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds good 

I usually don't listen to anything posted on this site unless it's instrumental because it saves me the trouble of turning it off the second I hear growling... so it was nice to hear something heavy sounding with actual singing.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, for those that care, the album is now available on iTunes. Check it out! 

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/aion/id522306951


----------



## Dunloper (Apr 25, 2012)

Pretty much what MJS said. Not that I hate screaming and growling, but it's very refreshing to hear this with all the "cleans" and none of the "means" haha. Everything about this album is right on point dude. Well I'm half way through, but I'm pretty much betting my money that the second half is just as good as the first half. I love it. Great Job!


----------



## flint757 (Apr 25, 2012)

If you buy it off itunes is it locked and whatnot (been awhile since I purchased music off itunes).


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 25, 2012)

flint757 said:


> If you buy it off itunes is it locked and whatnot (been awhile since I purchased music off itunes).



Not sure man, I haven't tried  It should be fine.


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 25, 2012)

flint757 said:


> If you buy it off itunes is it locked and whatnot (been awhile since I purchased music off itunes).



It is in AAC format... which is still a compressed format. That's something to think about... whereas you can get full lossless formats from Bandcamp


----------



## flint757 (Apr 25, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> It is in AAC format... which is still a compressed format.



I have a converter I was just curious if it was DRM which would prevent that from working etc..


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 26, 2012)

Holy crap guys! Super stoked! We just got our first ever review on got-djent!!!!

First review: Lithium Dawn | got-djent.com

I'm freaking out!!!


----------



## flint757 (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats man!!! Catch fire and spread.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 26, 2012)

Also just got word the record is on Amazon: Amazon.com: Aion [Explicit]: Lithium Dawn: MP3 Downloads

As well as Spotify. Thangs be slowly moving forward


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 26, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Congrats man!!! Catch fire and spread.



Thanks a lot brother


----------



## flint757 (Apr 26, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> Thanks a lot brother



No problem. I like the way he said only like 30 people have heard it which I assume at this point in time he would be referring to us. 

I'm going to show this to some of my friends though and get the word around.

Glad to see it is on Amazon wasn't looking forward to itunes, not my thing.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm wondering if it would be inappropriate to have this moved to general music discussion..... :/


----------



## cth512 (Apr 28, 2012)

This is really refreshing music for the genre(s) it falls into. 
Your vocals are great man! I can see you quitting that day job once this gets a little more exposure.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 29, 2012)

cth512 said:


> This is really refreshing music for the genre(s) it falls into.
> Your vocals are great man! I can see you quitting that day job once this gets a little more exposure.



Hahaha hey dude, don't put thoughts into my head!!! 

I really appreciate the kind words. We like to think we have found something that at some point will be refined and unique to us, but I like to think this isn't a bad start. It's so wonderful having everyone slowly pitching in, day by day. Fan by fan.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Apr 29, 2012)

This album really picks up for me around Perpetual Loss. Very cool!


----------



## flint757 (Apr 29, 2012)

just officially bought your album off itunes...

hope your career keeps moving forward man!


----------



## Volteau (May 5, 2012)

Up to this beautiful piece of music!


----------



## Rational Gaze (May 5, 2012)

Volteau said:


> Up to this beautiful piece of music!



Thanks dude  I'm really, really itching to repost this in general, but I'm worried it will just look like crucial spam.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (May 6, 2012)

Listening now, great song writing and production so far!


----------



## minorlive (May 6, 2012)

Oh. My. God.
This is amazing, man!


----------



## HaloHat (May 7, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> I want a Carvin 8 string and some interfaces that don't look like they came out of a toystore
> 
> For the vocals, I tried several microphones, but the best one? Good ol' Sm57



Perhaps you should send Carvin [and Fractal Audio] a demo etc.? Maybe they would work something out with you? It is pretty amazing the polished end product you are getting given what you are working with studio wise, wow. Hard work and passion must actually be the most important ingredient after all.

SM57's, what can't they do?

Donation made via paypal link here. Your Bandcamp paypal link is dead btw...


----------



## Rational Gaze (May 7, 2012)

HaloHat said:


> Perhaps you should send Carvin [and Fractal Audio] a demo etc.? Maybe they would work something out with you? It is pretty amazing the polished end product you are getting given what you are working with studio wise, wow. Hard work and passion must actually be the most important ingredient after all.
> 
> SM57's, what can't they do?
> 
> Donation made via paypal link here. Your Bandcamp paypal link is dead btw...



Thanks a ton dude, that means a lot 

I'm not exactly a virtuoso, and cannot really show off on a guitar (my solos are tame compared to 90% of people out there) so I'm not entirely sure if endorsements would be in order


----------



## Volteau (May 7, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> Thanks a ton dude, that means a lot
> 
> I'm not exactly a virtuoso, and cannot really show off on a guitar (my solos are tame compared to 90% of people out there) so I'm not entirely sure if endorsements would be in order



Just send them that Petrucci-esque part in Freefall. They'll understand  The rhythm in that part actually reminds me of Angra (which is always good).

I see they moved it to general. Awesome. I had sent a PM to DJPharoah telling him you were asking for it to be moved. Don't know if that's what got it moved in the end (or if it was a collective effort), but all the same, awesome.


----------



## HaloHat (May 7, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> Thanks a ton dude, that means a lot
> 
> I'm not exactly a virtuoso, and cannot really show off on a guitar (my solos are tame compared to 90% of people out there) so I'm not entirely sure if endorsements would be in order



OK, since you are entirely not sure if endorsments would be in order, let me assist you. Yes they are! I am sure you know that and are excersizing a humble nature, which is also good. Go for it! It is really good music in many ways. Can't always wait for everything to come to you first. Is this what you want to do for a living?. If you don't like promoting yourself because it feels uncomfortable to you then you should consider finding good management who believes in your obvious talent.

It sounds like you are not too concerned about being the lead guitar player in the band and that actually opens up a great opportunity for you to include others to contribute in that layer of your sound. I am sure many well known/popular or just plain great guitatist who excel at lead would love to contribute to such a great sounding group of songs. They may also assist you in meeting the right people at the right time or sharing good advice for your future in the music business not to mention making new friends with interests like yours that can last a lifetime.


----------



## Splinterhead (May 7, 2012)

CLEAN VOCALS!! Yes! The vocals are awesome! Great contrast in the tunes. Nice use of odd meter and great production. This is nice stuff. All those hours...yeah they paid off. Congrats!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (May 7, 2012)

nifty


----------



## Rational Gaze (May 9, 2012)

HaloHat said:


> OK, since you are entirely not sure if endorsments would be in order, let me assist you. Yes they are! I am sure you know that and are excersizing a humble nature, which is also good. Go for it! It is really good music in many ways. Can't always wait for everything to come to you first. Is this what you want to do for a living?. If you don't like promoting yourself because it feels uncomfortable to you then you should consider finding good management who believes in your obvious talent.
> 
> It sounds like you are not too concerned about being the lead guitar player in the band and that actually opens up a great opportunity for you to include others to contribute in that layer of your sound. I am sure many well known/popular or just plain great guitatist who excel at lead would love to contribute to such a great sounding group of songs. They may also assist you in meeting the right people at the right time or sharing good advice for your future in the music business not to mention making new friends with interests like yours that can last a lifetime.



I appreciate the candid response man. I guess one of my things is I believe in the overall palette of sounds I can create with one instrument more so than showing off whether I can sweep pick and tap a 32nd note passage for 3 minutes hahaha. I'm limited by a former injury where I severed nerves in my picking hand's wrist, and no longer have feeling in the tips of my index and middle fingers, so I had to relearn to play the "wrong" way. I'm gonna give it a shot, and maybe what I'm worried about really isn't the case, but whenever I see endorsements, they are for guitarists that actually have technical ability. I guess you could say I'm a little insecure about my abilities  

And we had Aaron Marshall from Intervals guest solo on Freefall so your suggestion is already taking fruition hehe. I'll take it on a case by case basis. I just have to get over the fact that I'll never be as good as X or Y. Which is fine. I guess being recognized for strong basics is never a bad thing.


----------



## toiletstand (May 9, 2012)

yeah dont sell yourself short ondrej you can definitely do it!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 9, 2012)

This is my favorite download of 2012 so far, getting plenty of plays on the iPod.


----------



## musicaldeath (May 10, 2012)

Amazing album. Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## Tyrant (May 10, 2012)

Hey man, downloaded the album last night and ive listened through 2 times already! Showed it to a couple of friends, and they`re digging it aswell. Well done !

And thanks for this awesome music =)

\m/


----------



## Rational Gaze (May 10, 2012)

Thanks so much dudes. Share, share, share!!!  And if any of y'all are members of got-djent, help inflate our fans numbers. Much appreciated 

Currently beginning work on some new material, very very slowly. But yeah, it's gonna start very soon.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 10, 2012)

So good man, really enjoying this


----------



## Rational Gaze (May 13, 2012)

Yay, rocknreel reviews picked us up!!  Lithium Dawn - Aion - Rock n Reel Reviews

I didn't realize we sounded so djenty to people....


----------



## revclay (May 13, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> Yay, rocknreel reviews picked us up!!  Lithium Dawn - Aion - Rock n Reel Reviews
> 
> I didn't realize we sounded so djenty to people....



It's probably just due to the guitar tone. I hear a tad bit of a djent influence, but I would not describe your style as djenty by any stretch of the imagination. And congrats on the review. I hope there are many more positive reviews to come.


----------



## Rational Gaze (May 13, 2012)

revclay said:


> It's probably just due to the guitar tone. I hear a tad bit of a djent influence, but I would not describe your style as djenty by any stretch of the imagination. And congrats on the review. I hope there are many more positive reviews to come.



I suppose I get that haha. I guess the instrument makes the genre. The funny thing is I've never actually played a real "djent" chord anywhere on the record, and our tone isn't exactly djenty either. But I'll let the people do the genre typing. I don't have the patience for that stuff 

Thanks dude. I hope for the same


----------



## Tyrant (May 14, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> Yay, rocknreel reviews picked us up!!  Lithium Dawn - Aion - Rock n Reel Reviews
> 
> I didn't realize we sounded so djenty to people....



Djent didnt even enter my mind when listening to the album...lol


----------



## flint757 (May 14, 2012)

Is it me or did that reviewer come off kind of rude...


----------



## Rational Gaze (May 14, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Is it me or did that reviewer come off kind of rude...



I think he's being pretty fair. I think he's misplacing the "djent" emphasis a little bit, but other than that, I feel like in retrospect, I put as much material as I possibly could into this record. Some of these songs weren't even written in the same decade. I feel like the next album will be a lot more focused, as there were a lot of growing pains that have been learned from. I'm not exactly a screamer, and I'm still working on some aggressive vocals, so I'm not bummed about it. He gave it enough positives that it didn't detract from the overall message. Plus, you can never be mad when someone listens to your album and actually takes the time to write about it, and throw it on their front page/facebook


----------



## flint757 (May 14, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> I think he's being pretty fair. I think he's misplacing the "djent" emphasis a little bit, but other than that, I feel like in retrospect, I put as much material as I possibly could into this record. Some of these songs weren't even written in the same decade. I feel like the next album will be a lot more focused, as there were a lot of growing pains that have been learned from. I'm not exactly a screamer, and I'm still working on some aggressive vocals, so I'm not bummed about it. He gave it enough positives that it didn't detract from the overall message. Plus, you can never be mad when someone listens to your album and actually takes the time to write about it, and throw it on their front page/facebook



Fair enough, I'm biased I suppose since I enjoyed the record 

I have a feeling he hasn't listened to too much "djent" otherwise he'd recognize the difference...


----------



## Volteau (May 15, 2012)

A few more pages and this can become the "Lithium Dawn Megathread".


----------



## Volteau (Jul 10, 2012)

Why is this so deep in the maze? Up to this beautiful piece of art. For those who haven't heard their album yet, DO IT!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 10, 2012)

My fave download of the year so far!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 18, 2013)

Just recommded this thread to another forumite in the recording section on what can be accomplished using a Line 6 UX interface & POD Farm.


----------



## ferret (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm glad you bumped this. Giving it a listen and three songs in so far I love it.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 18, 2013)

ferret said:


> I'm glad you bumped this. Giving it a listen and three songs in so far I love it.



It really is a fine piece of work, front to back.

Rational Gaze. If you're reading this, in addition to what has already been discussed guitar wize, would you care to share about they keys/synth/atmospheric elements, ie; gear/VST's/Plugins used, etc...?


----------



## Volteau (Apr 18, 2013)

I was JUST giving this a re-listen today. It is, in fact, a great album. Fer sher!


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Apr 18, 2013)

FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 19, 2013)

I fucking love you guys for bumping this!!! It's funny because it is about the 1 year anni of this coming out too  I really appreciate the fact that you guys dug this stuff. It has really allowed us to focus and concentrate on where we are heading next. We begin tracking drums for our next album cycle in less than 2 weeks with Taylor again. We'll be releasing two full length records in a staggered release, and are looking at over 150 minutes of music total. I'm so excited to begin working on this stuff. We've really gotten places with this music mentally, and I think y'all will be stoked


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 19, 2013)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> It really is a fine piece of work, front to back.
> 
> Rational Gaze. If you're reading this, in addition to what has already been discussed guitar wize, would you care to share about they keys/synth/atmospheric elements, ie; gear/VST's/Plugins used, etc...?



I will do brother. Probably not tonight as I'm trying to catch up on much needed rest, but possibly tomorrow or Saturday. Thanks for staying curious. We need guys like you to thrive


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking forward to it.

I recently switched over to 100% Soft Synth. I sold my Alesis QS7 to fund the purchase of the Arturia Analog Experience Laboratory 49. I also have the Psynn II and Groove Synth that came with Sonar, and the EMU E3 Emulator Soft Synth, and the Kontact FM7.


----------



## Maggai (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for bumping this! Really love the atmospheric "soundtrack-esque" feel of this album!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 21, 2013)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> would you care to share about they keys/synth/atmospheric elements, ie; gear/VST's/Plugins used, etc...?



Not quite sure how to start this one so I guess I'll just begin yammering. 

I primarily used Reason 5 to do any of the electronic segments, such as the connective interludes between the songs (such as all the transitions from Destroyer-Oblivion-The Price), as well as the beginning of Soar. I didn't have a lot of time to really explore any further elements in that realm as the album production's lifecycle was a little too long in the tooth. There were a lot of thoughts about maybe using keys and pads to flesh everything out, but again, we were pretty content with the sonic color of everything, and finishing the songs as they were -making them sound as good as possible- was a lot more important than embellishing anything at that point.

The intro song Cataclysm was comprised of a bunch of things. I used some war footage of random Iraq bombing runs and battle ambiance to flesh out the conflict side of the beginning of the story, running the 4 minute clip on the left and right and panning through one another at different times to create the illusion of more stuff going on. I used a few combinations of bomb and explosion sounds here and there to punctuate things, and finally using some footage sound of nukes going off at the end of the clip accompanied by some crisis sirens, that are everyone's favorite thing to hear in the whole wide universe. It set the mood, and I think it was a pretty decent attempt at some sound tapestry 

As for the songs themselves, any other synth and key sounding elements, aside from what I mentioned, were done with guitars. In fact about 95% of the record's sounds, besides the drums, are done with guitars. I spent a ton of time fucking around in Gearbox and PodFarm, coming up with some really odd, fucked up textures, and then tried to make them work as synths and pads under the music. A good example is the little e-bow-like lead sound in the verses of Perpetual Loss. The sound is all over the record in various capacities, and it was a lot of fun to see how I could use it on different strings, as it would completely mutate itself from one string thickness to the next. I used a lot of e-bow in unison with these unattractive sounds to make them work against their harshness, and I think for the most part, it worked in the album's concept. 

Other things, like a lot of the pad-like spacyness were done with heavily reverbed and delayed clean tones, played as octave arpeggios, but played very deliberately, so the plucking sound of the pick couldn't cut through. It didn't always work, but I enjoyed the tail effect of the strings kind of revolving onto one another, especially during key changes. Using octaves is a big part of the sound, so a lot of the parts that would have made sense with synths, I tend to use heavily reverbed lead tones played as octaves L/R. It's something I picked up way back in the day by playing Korn songs, and now 15 years later can't seem to put down 

I'd say the vocals had the most minimal amount of production done to them, as far as parts were concerned. I was on a ridiculous crunch of coming up with melodies/lyrics and then putting them down, often times doing them in one day, when there was little time for anything else. So I relied on some post stuff to get points across. One of my standbys was using WAVES' Morphoder plugin as a complement to the voice. The character in the story is immortal, but kind of weirdly cybernetic (for Mass Effect fans, think of some crazy Reaper augmentation, with the whole immortality aspect brought in), so any parts that resembled his thoughts or speech, were accompanied by this really creepy, breathy undercurrent that the Morphoder does brilliantly. You can especially hear it on Oblivion in the beginning of the song if you focus on it. And other times, I would use it as a trail for some high sustained notes, as they fade out, and the morphoder dry/wet send would just be swept from 21% to 100% for example, as the fade occurred to carry the note with the creepy static. 

For plugins, I used WAVES R-Comp, Q-Equalizers, Maxx-Bass, Enigma, Morphoder, LinMB and then a lot of SONAR's built in capabilities, which are staggeringly powerful. Their sonitus plugins may seem simple, but are deceptively useful. And the Pro-Channel feature is to die for as well. 

I hope that is sufficient for tonight. I'm exhausted and doing the click tracks for Matt's drums right now, so if you have any further questions, leave them here and I'll try and answer them as soon as I can  Cheers.


----------



## MontaraMike (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow Fantastic, thanks for sharing... so AWESOME!


----------



## Audioworks (Apr 21, 2013)

Extreme talent. Congrats on your 1 year Anni, and best of luck with the next CD. I'm telling all my friends about you.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 21, 2013)

Audioworks said:


> Extreme talent. Congrats on your 1 year Anni, and best of luck with the next CD. I'm telling all my friends about you.



Thanks a ton!!!  Appreciate the encouragement. 

I'm debating whether I should post the little play along clips we did a few months ago on here that showcase a few songs? They're not the studio tracks, but are the written songs..... what do you guys think?


----------



## Volteau (Apr 21, 2013)

Stop teasing and just do it!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 21, 2013)

Cool, first are the guitar playalongs with me and Jens showing some stuff and then Matty's drum idea clips.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks RG, that was awesome!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 23, 2013)

My pleasure dude.


----------



## JmCastor (Apr 24, 2013)

Status is damn near perfect!! I believe some songs can be just like guitar wankery..where the lyrics bog down the song. I think you did an excellent job of having minimal words and heaviness that it feels eerily complete. I don't believe that song could get any better.


----------



## lava (Apr 24, 2013)

Great stuff! 

And I just have to say... THANK YOU for putting out a metal album with all SINGING on it! Talk about a breath of fresh air. I'd love to hear you throw some harmonies on the next one, you've got a great voice.


----------



## amogtr (Apr 24, 2013)

I've listened to this probably 10 times since I downloaded it last week. Very excellent stuff. I love the clean vocals as opposed to mostly screaming. Shared it with a friend on Facebook who enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 24, 2013)

lava said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> And I just have to say... THANK YOU for putting out a metal album with all SINGING on it! Talk about a breath of fresh air. I'd love to hear you throw some harmonies on the next one, you've got a great voice.



Yea, the vocals were really what grabbed me on it. In fact, RG, this is one of the few modern metal albums that my wife has over-heard me play that she asked me to put on her phone for her...and it was the vocals that did it.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks so much y'all!  That means a lot! 

The next albums will be a LOT more involved as far as vocals go. There is a strong psychedellic tinge to some stuff and there will be a lot of room to experiment with vocal arrangements and layering. Plus we're not in such a time crunch as last time, so I'll have a lot more freedom to actually put it all down.

You all are great though. Thanks for continuing to find our debut worth listening to  We head into the studio on Tuesday for drums so I'll be posting a ton of updates in here.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey y'all. I had to resurrect this dinosaur from the crypt, but that's how it goes! I figured this would be a good place to begin posting some updates only because you guys have all been super awesome about our stuff. 

Just wanted to post a little clip our drummer Matt put together from his tracking sessions at Taylor Larson's Oceanic Recording for our new albums. It's from a song named "Point of No Return". Upon the eventual release of Tearing Back the Veil, he will put together a drum video for every track as each day of the drum tracking, the cameras were rolling. 

This is also a song that will have a very, very neat surprise in the very section you are hearing. Keep your ears and eyes peeled . We have some exciting stuff coming along. Cannot wait to share with you!


----------



## DeKay (Nov 21, 2013)

Just stopping by to say that I opened winamp and been listening to AION again and man that drumsound and overall mix is so perfect, I feel it.

Still listening to this and awaiting the new release, got any news bro?


----------



## Rational Gaze (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey, thanks DeKay. 

As of right now, we are pretty heavily into tracking the first of the two records. I am currently reamping the guitars at Taylor Larson's studio, and experimenting with various combinations (though I have found the best results with the trusty Soldano). We are tracking various bits as we go along, experimenting with a lot of synthesis and layering.

Overall, these two records will sound a lot richer, fuller, and more organic than AION ever did. While I'm not going to say it's going to sound raw, because it won't, we are using the drums as they are, as Taylor got an amazing drum sound and mix through his setup. We find that as heavier music is released, that clean, precision-soaked drum sound can really strip drummers of their individuality, and make things sound way too clean and lifeless. Reamping the guitars and bass will also separate it a bit, as that movement of air between the cone and the mics, and the weight behind the tube amps is really adding to the overall punch, and size of the music.

We are still using some amp modelling (POD 500HD), and there might be some stuff used from the demos of the songs, but overall, the sound is super rich, very, very heavy when it's heavy, and very, very atmospheric and chill when the music calms down. 

There is significant experimentation with genres and styles of music, which has been a sticking point for all of us as we wrote the music for the albums. We drew from psi-trance, dub, roots reggae, 4-on-the-floor type stuff, all brands of metal and rock. There isn't an easy way to describe the overall product. With AION, it was easy to just qualify it as something, but this time around, it has been a truly band oriented effort. We all drew from such a seemingly large amount of influences, and the concept of the album actually will reflect that as well. 

We will also have a really great amount of collaborators on the albums. We locked in three pretty awesome guitarists (that we cannot quite reveal yet, but are frothing at the mouth to), a neo classical composer/multi instrumentalist, the drummer and percussionist Mike Odabashian, a rhodes virtuoso, as well as an amazing artist for the record art. And if one must know, we do go drop D drop D on the album (DADADGBE) on certain songs .

I am a little sad that it is taking as long as it is, but external circumstances do happen, and we are finally at a point where we are free to work on this stuff the way we need to. 

Anything further will be divulged at a later date. We have plans that are beginning to come to fruition, so I'll keep updating this stuff as it happens. Thanks for the interest


----------



## rokket2005 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just heard AION a few days ago, and listening through it again right now. Really good stuff dude, and really inspiring to know that the whole thing is vsts and a 57 into a ux2. Your vocals in some spots remind me of Billy Howerdel. I also like that all the vocals are clean, dig it a lot.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey, thanks a lot dude. I appreciate it. It was a lot of fun to try and squeeze all that we could out of very basic, and comparatively amateur gear. I think in the end we are learning a lot from that process, and applying essentially the opposite in the making of Tearing Back the Veil 1 and 2. Lots of analog gear, warmth, just trying to push the sound to be as big as possible, without succumbing to that tinny, super loud, hyper punchy sound that so many albums have at the moment. 

Also, the Howerdel compliment is mad flattering dude  Hugely appreciated.

There will be a point where I might try and re-record/remix AION in a more careful way. A lot of elements of that album were not as we intended towards the end, since we were essentially trying to finish up the whole thing a 3rd full time. So we'll see when the free time comes


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 15, 2015)

What's going on guys? I've been lurking away for awhile. Been super busy working on the band's next album(s), and we are getting close, so we wanted to throw a song out there for people to check out. The first of the two records is nearly ready. Just some more mixing and varied loose ends, then we master with Taylor Larson, and bam! This is the title track from the record(s), Tearing Back the Veil. It isn't necessarily the final mix either so that may change as well. I hope you all enjoy 

Cheers,

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lithium-dawn/tearing-back-the-veil[/SC]

And for those that want to check it out on the YouseTube!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Nov 1, 2018)

Like a zombie horse, this thread careens back from the dead, and depending on who on here reads this, I wanted to let you know the followup EP to AION will be coming out sometime this month. It will fully finish off the story and tries a lot of very different shit. So yeah..........I'll let y'all know


----------



## Rational Gaze (Oct 15, 2022)

It's been so damn long since I've been here but damn, it's been 10 long years since we put this album out. As such, we have actually been working on a 10th Anniversary Edition of AION, with fully revamped and re-recorded instruments and vocals. The album comes out next week on October 21st, 2022. For a taste, here is the leading single off of there, "Status". I am still humbled by the response this got way back in the day. Hopefully, most of you guys still lurk around here! The album will be out on Bandcamp and all streaming thingamajigs!


----------

